# Stephen King's Es: Director's Cut-Version soll 2018 erscheinen



## Icetii (21. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stephen King's Es: Director's Cut-Version soll 2018 erscheinen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Stephen King's Es: Director's Cut-Version soll 2018 erscheinen*


----------



## Worrel (21. Dezember 2017)

> Laut Regisseur Andy Muschietti wird einige Monate nach der Veröffentlichung der Kinoversion auch Director's Cut-Fassung von Es im Handel erscheinen.


Immer schön das dumme Kaufvieh melken, die sich dann erst mal unwissend die normale Version zulegen ... 

Und wieso muß man eigentlich erst was rausschneiden, nur um es dann nachher wieder einfügen zu können? Wie wär's mal damit, Kunden wieder ernst zu nehmen und auf Augenhöhe zu behandeln, statt als reine Geldlieferanten, deren Ausgaben man mit möglichst vielen Tricks maximiert?
Wie wär's denn beispielsweise mit einem zeitgleichen Release einer "ab 16" und einer "ab18 - Director's Cut" Version? Und Gleiches beim Release der Heimvideo Auswertungen?

Oder - mal was völlig Verrücktes - wie wär's denn, die "Raubkopieren ist illegal" Spots und Hinweise von Kauf Videos zu entfernen? Wer die Dinger kauft, braucht diesen Hinweis nicht und wer die kopieren will, läßt das ja eh weg ...

... aber ich schweife ab ...


----------



## MichaelG (21. Dezember 2017)

Ist doch nichts neues. Ist denn die normale Fassung auf DVD/Bluray schon rausgekommen?

Dächte nicht. Und da es vor dem Release schon bekannt gemacht wird ist doch alles ok. Dann kann jeder planen, welche Version er sich holt.

Anders wäre es, wenn der normale Film bereits auf BD raus wäre, man die Bluray guten Gewissens kauft (weil man denkt es kommt keine andere) und nach 2-3 Monaten aber gesagt würde: „Übrigens in 6 Monaten kommt die Extended Cut, 3D-Fassung“ was auch immer und man sich über den verfrühten Kauf ärgert. Das ist dann Abzocke.

Was mich immer noch ärgert ist zum Beispiel, daß es die Extended Cut von Avatar immer noch nicht als 3D-Bluray zu kaufen gibt. Es gibt nur die Kinofassung in 3D und als Normalfassung und die Extended Cut nur in der Standardversion zu kaufen.

Das ganze war damals ein (eigentlich nur temporärer) Deal mit Sony oder war es Panasonic? gewesen, die den Film als Promo bei gewissen Highend-3D-BD-Playern beilegten. 

Nach ein paar Monaten sollte der Extended-3D-Cut eigentlich frei verfügbar/kaufbar sein. Konnte die Fassung aber immer noch nicht auftreiben.

Daß es von Filmen im Verlauf verschiedene Fassungen gibt ist normal.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Dezember 2017)

Kommt erst im Februar.

Ich werde zur Kino-Fassubg greifen. Reicht mir.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (21. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dächte nicht. Und da es vor dem Release schon bekannt gemacht wird ist doch alles ok. Dann kann jeder planen, welche Version er sich holt.


Weil sich ja auch jeder immer ausgiebig über sämtliche potentiellen Director's Cuts und Bonus Lieder auf Musik CDs informiert und niemals nie jemand im Laden Spontaneinkäufe tätigt ...


----------



## MichaelG (21. Dezember 2017)

Also ich informiere mich schon vor einem Kauf über die möglichen Editionen einer DVD-/Blurayveröffentlichung. Bei anderen Produkten schaue ich doch auch nach, was die bieten. Und dank Google ist es eine Sache von wenigen Minuten herauszubekommen was zum Zeitpunkt X über die Filmveröffentlichung bekannt ist. Bei einem Spiel (z.B. bei Assassins Creed oder Far Cry 5) schaue ich ja auch welche Versionen Ubisoft anbietet. Warum dann nicht bei DVD und Blurays ? Ob mir das ganze unter dem Strich gefällt ist die andere Seite. Aber ich mache in dem Fall das beste daraus.

Zum Beispiel weiß ich, daß Nolan vom Film "Dunkirk" wohl leider keine 3D-Fassung herausbringen wird. Er hat es nicht so mit 3D. War schon bei den 3 Batmans so. Da gabs auch keine 3D-Version. Im Gegensatz zu Star Wars 8. Wenn 6 Monate später eine kommen sollte wäre das am Ende ärgerlich. So muß ich eben zur normalen Bluray greifen. Bei Star Wars 8 hole ich mir die 3D-Version, weil ich weiß, daß eine kommt. Ob es eine Steelbookfassung geben wird ist mir Wurst. Ich will nur den Film.

Wie gesagt fies ist es dann, wenn Wochen oder Monate nach dem eigentlichen Release eine Veröffentlichung eine Meldung kommt "Übrigens wir haben da noch die XYZ-Edition mit den Features. Wenn man das vorher hört ist das fair. Danach ist das fies.

Oder wenn wie bei Rockstar keine Infos über eine PC-Veröffentlichung fallen, man dann das Spiel für Konsole kauft und Rockstar dann doch irgendwann die PC-Fassung nachreicht. Das galt für GTA V. Und bei RDR 2 bin ich mir diesbezüglich ganz unsicher ob es wie bei Teil 1 nur eine Konsolenversion gibt bzw. ob Rockstar es Bungie gleichtut und dieses mal doch eine PC-Fassung releast.


----------



## Worrel (21. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Also ich informiere mich schon vor einem Kauf über die möglichen Editionen einer DVD-/Blurayveröffentlichung.


Bei *Spontankäufen*?


----------



## MichaelG (21. Dezember 2017)

DVD/Bluray kaufe ich mir nicht spontan.  Es sei denn es ist ein Wühltischfilm für unter 10 EUR. Dann kann ich aber mit dem "Verlust" im Zweifelsfall leben. Ich suche mir die Filme/Serien vorab raus was ich haben will. Es gibt nur selten einen Film wo ich spontan sage im Laden. Jepp der fehlt mir noch.


----------



## Asuramaru (21. Dezember 2017)

Also ich finde den Remake 10x besser als das Original.Seit Jahren frage ich mich warum das Original ein Horrorfilm sein soll und so Erfolgreich wahr.Stephen King ist doch der König der Horrofilme,aber der von 1090 ist ne ganz schlechte Gutenachtgeschichte für mich immer gewesen.


----------



## Chyio (22. Dezember 2017)

Aha, da wird wieder doppelt kassiert. Wieso kommt nicht direkt die Dir.Cut Fassung auf BluRay raus...Verarschung hoch zehn.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Dezember 2017)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Also ich finde den Remake 10x besser als das Original.Seit Jahren frage ich mich warum das Original ein Horrorfilm sein soll und so Erfolgreich wahr.Stephen King ist doch der König der Horrofilme,aber der von 1090 ist ne ganz schlechte Gutenachtgeschichte für mich immer gewesen.



Stephen King ist wenn überhaupt der König der Horror*geschichten*. Die Filme liegen ja im Endeffekt nicht in seiner Hand, sondern stehen und fallen Mit Regisseur, Produktion etc. Wahrscheinlich gibt es wesentlich mehr schlechte Stephen King-Filme als gute 
Die alten Teile sind tatsächlich nicht gut gealtert, bieten aber immer noch einige sehr gute Aspekte imo. Präferiere aber auch die neue Version, wenn ich wählen müsste.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bei *Spontankäufen*?


 Wer so was spontan kauft, den interessiert das entweder eh nicht so genau ODER er ist selber schuld. Wer spontan kauft hat ja noch nicht mal geschaut, ob der Film ÜBERHAUPT gut ist...   und heutzutage hat doch fast jeder ein Smartphone, da kann man kurz nachsehen, ob es noch andere Fassungen gibt.

Was anderes sind die Fassungen, die ohne große Ankündigung 1-2 Jahre nach der ersten Fassung erscheinen.


----------



## Worrel (22. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wer so was spontan kauft, den interessiert das entweder eh nicht so genau ODER er ist selber schuld. Wer spontan kauft hat ja noch nicht mal geschaut, ob der Film ÜBERHAUPT gut ist...


Ist es denn soooo abwegig, anzunehmen, daß man einen Film im Kino sieht, er einem dort gefällt, man sich im Prinzip schon für den Kauf der BR entschieden hat, aber eben nicht in irgendwelchen Fachmagazinen oder auf entsprechenden Webseiten über mögliche Schnitte/Extended Versionen informiert, aber trotzdem gerne einen Extended Cut davon haben würde, wenn es denn einen gäbe...?


----------



## MichaelG (22. Dezember 2017)

Zwischen Kinorelease und DVD/Blurayrelease liegen in der Regel 3-6 Monate. Genügend Zeit sich zu informieren.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ist es denn soooo abwegig, anzunehmen, daß man einen Film im Kino sieht, er einem dort gefällt, man sich im Prinzip schon für den Kauf der BR entschieden hat, aber eben nicht in irgendwelchen Fachmagazinen oder auf entsprechenden Webseiten über mögliche Schnitte/Extended Versionen informiert, aber trotzdem gerne einen Extended Cut davon haben würde, wenn es denn einen gäbe...?



nein, aber dann kauft man doch auch nicht "spontan", sondern informiert sich erst recht, ob so eine Fassung schon in Aussicht steht. Und gerade HIER bei "Es" (btw: ich hasse es, wenn Leute das "Eeeehs" aussprechen  ) wird ja schon vor Release der "normalen" Version bekanntgegeben, da weiß ich beim besten Willen nicht, was es da zu meckern gibt. Viele Leute wollen nämlich auch gar keine (elend) lange Fassung, sondern ne ganz normale Kinolänge-Fassung sehen.

Und mal Butter bei die Fische: nicht selten ist der "Director's Cut" oder auch "Extended Cut" auch überhaupt nicht besser, sondern nur langatmiger als die normale Fassung, manchmal wird ein Film sogar schwächer, weil "komische" Dinge mit reinkommen in die längere Version. Einige Regisseure sind ja auch "Freaks" und wollen gern Sachen drin haben, die beim Zuschauer eigentlich gar nicht gut ankommen, oder bei Komödien zB auch gern mal Witze, die der Regissuer super findet, aber auch NUR der, und die lassen sich dann vom Produzenten überreden, diese Dinge wegzulassen. Wenn in so einem Fall dann ein Director's Cut rauskommt, muss der eben nicht unbedingt sehenswert(er) als die Normalfassung sein...


----------



## Worrel (23. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nein, aber dann kauft man doch auch nicht "spontan", sondern informiert sich erst recht, ob so eine Fassung schon in Aussicht steht.


WIR vielleicht. Aber längst nicht alle. 
Sonst würden die Fassungen ja auch gar nicht derart versetzt rauskommen, sondern zeitgleich im Regal stehen.



> Und mal Butter bei die Fische: nicht selten ist der "Director's Cut" oder auch "Extended Cut" auch überhaupt nicht besser, sondern nur langatmiger als die normale Fassung, manchmal wird ein Film sogar schwächer, weil "komische" Dinge mit reinkommen in die längere Version. Einige Regisseure sind ja auch "Freaks" und wollen gern Sachen drin haben, die beim Zuschauer eigentlich gar nicht gut ankommen, oder bei Komödien zB auch gern mal Witze, die der Regissuer super findet, aber auch NUR der, und die lassen sich dann vom Produzenten überreden, diese Dinge wegzulassen. ...


Na zum Glück haben sie dieses Peter Jackson Cameo aus dem _Hobbit 3 _auch aus dem Extended Cut rausgelassen ... 

OK, beim genauen Reflektieren darüber stimmt das wohl - einige DCs verschlechtern den Film zumindest teilweise - _Terminator 2 _hing vom Tempo in der Mitte etwas durch, die Story mit der französischen Kolonie in _Apocalypse Now (Redux)_ war ein wenig zu langatmig, bei _Sin City _setzte die verschachtelte Story der normalen Cuts dem Storytelling das Tüpfelchen aufs "i" und _Alien 1 _hatte ursprünglich die Szene, in der sie den Captain wiederfindet, aus guten Gründen gestrichen ...
- aber dafür gibt's im Gegenzug wiederum Filme, die durch den Director's Cut erst richtig gut werden wie _Alien 3 _oder_ Butterfly Effect_. Oder Regisseure, die für den Release ihres Cuts gekämpft haben wie Terry Gilliam für seine Vision von _Brazil_, von der eine kommerzialisierte Variante fürs TV ("Love conquers all") zusammen geschnitten wurde, die wesentlich einfacher gehalten war und ein Happy End hatte.

Dennoch würde ich sagen, daß DCs generell gesehen meistens besser sind.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> WIR vielleicht. Aber längst nicht alle.
> Sonst würden die Fassungen ja auch gar nicht derart versetzt rauskommen, sondern zeitgleich im Regal stehen.
> 
> 
> ...


 bei "meinen" Filmen, bei denen ich beide Versionen gesehen hab, war es halbe halbe. Halb" besser", halb "unnötig" oder sogar "langatmiger". Optimal wäre es, wenn sofort ein DC rauskäm mit Menü-Option, welche Fassung man sehen will.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Dezember 2017)

Gab es damals afaik bei Independence Day z.B. Das würde ich mir bei jedem Film wünschen. Aber offensichtlich kalkuliert man (wie Rockstar bei GTA wirtschaftlich bewußt Zweitkäufer ein, die bei einer solchen Vorgehensweise wegfallen würden.

Wie gesagt am perfiedesten ist es, die normale Version zu releasen ohne Hinweis, daß wenige Monate später eine zweite Version erscheinen wird.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gab es damals afaik bei Independence Day z.B. Das würde ich mir bei jedem Film wünschen. Aber offensichtlich kalkuliert man (wie Rockstar bei GTA wirtschaftlich bewußt Zweitkäufer ein, die bei einer solchen Vorgehensweise wegfallen würden.


 was war denn bei GTA? ^^   Dass es irgendwann "DLCs" gibt, ist ja normal in Zeiten von schnellem Internet. Aber wann gab es mal ein GTA, von dem ein paar Monate eine andere Version rauskam, die mehr bot im Sinne eines "Directors Cut" ? Kann mich da an nix erinnern.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Dezember 2017)

Es ging mir bei GTA um die Tatsache, daß Rockstar nie etwas von einer PC-Fassung erwähnt hatte und man nicht davon ausgehen konnte, daß es noch für PC erscheint (GTA V). Da haben einige zuerst die PS3-Fassung, dann die PS4-Fasung gekauft und später dann die PC-Version.

Wenn Rockstar fair kommuniziert hätte, wäre eine Verlautbarung gekommen, daß die PC-Fassung irgendwann mal kommt. Aber die Konsolen haben bei Rockstar Vorfahrt. Und durch den Generationenwechsel kam es zu der Situation PS3-Release, PS4-Release und dann erst irgendwann der PC. Und das 2 Jahre nach dem Konsolenrelease. Wo man kaum noch damit gerechnet hat, daß die PC-Fassung kommt.

Das ist mit dem Thema unterschiedliche Filmfassungen gleichzusetzen. Wenn auch unterschiedliche Plattformen. Bei RDR 2 ist auch nicht klar, ob eine PC-Fassung kommen wird.

Ich dachte die Anspielung auf GTA würde die Situation eindeutig erklären...


----------



## MichaelG (24. Dezember 2017)

Chyio schrieb:


> Aha, da wird wieder doppelt kassiert. Wieso kommt nicht direkt die Dir.Cut Fassung auf BluRay raus...Verarschung hoch zehn.



Wieso Abzocke ? Man weiß doch (rechtzeitig vorher), daß eine weitere Fassung kommen wird. Einfach warten. *kopfschüttel*

Ich würde das Wort Abzocke in den Mund nehmen wenn man nichts sagen würde und dann unvermittelt 3-6 Monate nach dem Release der normalen DVD-Fassung die Extended-Cut releasen würde ohne daß man das vorher weiß. Aber nicht so.


----------



## Worrel (25. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wieso Abzocke ? Man weiß doch (rechtzeitig vorher), daß eine weitere Fassung kommen wird.


Das ist ja genau das Problem: Das weißt *du*, das weiß *ich*. Aber das wird bei weitem *nicht jeder *wissen, der sich für den Film interessiert. 

Ich wüßte beispielsweise auch nicht, worauf ich beim Rosenkauf für meine Mutter achten müßte, wenn sie es mir nicht genau sagen würde. Oder ob es bei den Modellen für die Kellereisenbahn meines Vaters überhaupt irgendwelche besonderen Versionen gibt. 

Wenn mich beispielsweise nur 3-4 Filme im Jahr interessieren, dann lese ich nicht täglich oder auch nur wöchentlich auf irgendwelchen Filmseiten rum und solche News kommen bei mir gar nicht an. 
Außerdem hat auch nicht jeder überhaupt ein Internet-Smartphone, geschweige denn einen Tarif, bei dem man dauernd im Internet rumsurfen kann. Meiner wird zB nach 100 (ja, hundert) MB erheblich gedrosselt.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Dezember 2017)

Naja wie gesagt noch einmal: Wenn ich mir etwas kaufe recherchiere ich zumindestens darüber. Das kann derjenige auch bei Blurays tun. In den zig Monaten zwischen Kino- und Blurayrelease wird man dazu ja wohl irgendwann einmal Zeit und Möglichkeit haben. Es sind halt solche neuen Zeiten und da ist es aber auch nur eine Frage von 1 oder 2 Minuten Google um herauszubekommen was hier los ist. Das ist mittlerweile Bestandteil des Lebens. Bei großen Anschaffungen (Waschmaschinen, Kühlschränke u.s.w.) google ich ja auch nach Preisen, Bewertungen etc. pp).

Bei Tastaturen, Joysticks (Hardware generell) google ich vorher ja auch nach. Oder bei TV-Geräten, Blurayplayern, Soundbars o.ä. 

Und ich mache mir persönlich wenn es (zu) viele Titel sind die in näherer Zeit herauskommen zumindestens eine Liste, welche Filme mich näher interessieren und schaue dann halt relativ zeitnah, was für Editionen wann herauskommen. Schon allein aus dem Grund weil ich z.B. 3D-Varianten insbesondere bei Actionfilmen/Animationsfilmen bevorzuge. Bin halt ein 3D-Junkie.  

Aktuell stehen bei mir z.B. nur Geostorm 3D, Jumanji 2 3D und Star Wars VIII 3D auf der direkten Bluray-Wunschliste für die nächsten Monate. Wobei Geostorm z.B. erst im Februar/März 2018 ins Kino kommt also wohl erst im Sommer als Bluray erscheinen wird. Den Film Dunkirk habe ich bereits. Und bei einem Regisseur wie Nolan weiß ich auch, daß ich auf eine 3D-Fassung nicht zu hoffen brauche. Er hat ja auch bei Batman und auch bei Interstellar keine 3D-Version gebracht obwohl die dort insbesondere bei letzterem wirklich gepaßt hätte. Ebenso habe ich bereits Terminator 2 3D und Ich, einfach unverbesserlich 3 3D.

Bei PC- oder Konsolenspielen ist es ja genauso. Da gibt es teils unterschiedliche CE-Versionen zusätzlich zur 08/15-Version (teils händlerexklusive Editionen). Ich sage nur Assassins Creed oder Far Cry, wo es einige CE-Editionen z.B. ausschließlich nur bei Ubisoft direkt gibt. Da muß man halt auch mal nachsehen. Oder beim Film X wo es die Steelbookversion exklusiv nur bei Amazon gibt.

Teils sind es auch Erfahrungen aus vorherigen Releases. Da z.B. von Star Wars bisher Einzelfilme aber auch Trilogiepacks oder "Komplett"boxen erschienen sind (Prequel- und Originaltrilogie in einer Box) kann man davon ausgehen, daß es von der Trilogie VII bis IX sowohl Einzelfilme gibt bzw. von den kommenden Filmen geben wird wie auch ein Trilogiepack (wenn die Filme mal durch sind) wie auch eine Komplettbox mit allen 9 Filmen. Vermutlich kommt sogar mal eine Box mit allen 9 Teilen und den Spin offs dazu. Das sagt mir die bisherige Releasepolitik zu den SW-Filmen die man auf kommende Releases ummünzen kann. Gleiches gilt für irgendwelche Recuts, Director Cuts o.ä. die sicher auch für Episode VII bis IX kommen werden. Weil bei SW-Filmen bisher üblich.

Ebenso weiß ich daß z.B. von Ich einfach unverbesserlich 1-3 3D-Filme existieren. Da wird ein kommender Teil 4 sicher auch in 3D erscheinen. Das weiß ich auch ohne Google rein aus den Erfahrungen der Vorgänger.

Die vorherige Ankündigung ist jedenfalls deutlich besser als wenn man dann 3 Monate danach still und heimlich die andere Version releast ohne vorab Bescheid zu geben. Das ist dann hinterrücks und schlechtes Verhalten gegenüber dem Kunden. Wie man es macht paßt es den anderen nicht. Ich halte die Variante der Vorab-Ankündigung aber für fair und nachvollziehbar.

Es sind halt neue Zeiten an die man sich entweder in einer gewissen Form anpaßt und das beste für sich daraus macht oder Pech hat und sich selbst "bedauert". Ändern kann man das eh nicht. Und das "anpassen" ist keine unlösbare und zeitaufwändige Herausforderung und auch keine Hexerei. Zumindestens nicht in diesen Fällen. Fast jeder hat Internet, weiß was Google ist.

Es gibt z.B. auch eine Seite wie area-dvd, bluray-disc.de u.a. wo man zu den entsprechenden Releases Informationen bekommt.


----------

